# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Maria Buono [Πλατυτέρα, Ferry Express, Chiezuru Maru]

## BEN BRUCE

Πλατυτερα στη μικρη δεξαμενη περαματος

----------


## TOM

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΓΥΡΟ ΣΤΙΣ 60 ΦΩΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΕΦ ΟΛΗΣ ΤΙΣ ΥΛΗΣ ΜΕΣΑ-ΕΞΩ

----------


## TOM

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΜΑΣ

----------


## TOM

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ON BOARD

----------


## TOM

ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ vs MARIA BUONO .ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΥΜΝΗ.ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΙΤΑΛΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ

----------


## TOM

ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΔΥΟ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Αρκετα σθμπαθητικο καραβακι και μεσα ειχε πολυ ωραια σαλονια.

----------


## TOM

πραγματικα ηταν πολυ συμπαθυτικο.ηταν και θα εξακολουθει να ειναι το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο.ενω δεν ειχει κατι ιδιαιτερο το συμπαθουσα υπερβολικα ετσι ωστε οταν εφυγε να κλαιω λες και ηταν συγγενικο μου προσωπο.ειχα κανει εκατονταδες ταξιδια μαζι του.ειναι το μονο που δεν ειχα βαρεθει να ταξιδευω καθε βδομαδα.αλλα και ολοι αυτοι που ειχα ρωτησει για το αγαπημενο τους βαπορι κερκ-ηγουμ μου ελεγαν το πλατυτερα.κριμα που εφυγε απ'την κερκυρα τοσο νωρις γιατι κατα την γνωμη μου ηταν το καταλληλοτερο για την γραμμη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> πραγματικα ηταν πολυ συμπαθυτικο.ηταν και θα εξακολουθει να ειναι το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο.ενω δεν ειχει κατι ιδιαιτερο το συμπαθουσα υπερβολικα ετσι ωστε οταν εφυγε να κλαιω λες και ηταν συγγενικο μου προσωπο.ειχα κανει εκατονταδες ταξιδια μαζι του.ειναι το μονο που δεν ειχα βαρεθει να ταξιδευω καθε βδομαδα.αλλα και ολοι αυτοι που ειχα ρωτησει για το αγαπημενο τους βαπορι κερκ-ηγουμ μου ελεγαν το πλατυτερα.κριμα που εφυγε απ'την κερκυρα τοσο νωρις γιατι κατα την γνωμη μου ηταν το καταλληλοτερο για την γραμμη


Πραγματικα αξιαγαπητο πλοιο παρα πολυ προσεγμενο μεσα, πολυ καλη μανουβρα και συντηρηση επιπεδου,  κριμα που εφυγε αλλα σε αυτο συνεβαλε και ο αθεμητος ανταγωνισμος τιμων απο τις παντοφλες

----------


## TOM

πανεμορφη φωτο BEN BRUCE:-D .αν εχεις και αλλες φωτο του πλατυτερα αν μπορεις ανεβασε τες

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PLATYTERA αποψη του μηχανοστασιου.Καθαριοτητα, ταξη,  συντηρηση, σε ολο το μεγαλειο τους!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARIA BUONO σημεαρα στο pozzuoli της Ναπολη.


IMG_7056.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και η αναχωρηση για την νησο ischia

IMG_7076.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARIA BUONO σημερα

IMG_7223.JPG

----------


## TOM

α ρε φιλε,σε ζηλευω πολυ :twisted: πολυμακαρι να ξανασυναντουσα το πλατυτερα.μπραβο για τισ φωτογραφιες και σε παρακαλω αν ταξιδεψεισ με αυτο βγαλε φωτο τον διαδρομο πε τα παγκακια πισω απ'την γεφυρα που ηταν και ειναι δεν ξερω γιατι η καλυτερη γωνια απ'οποιο βαποριεχω ταξιδεψει[σημερα ταξιδεψα με αιολοσ κεντερησ ι,χαισπιντ 4,ροδανθαρα που εμαθα ασχημα νεα,σπιντρανερ 3,υπταμενο γατακι 4]

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARIA BUONO αλλη μια φωτο με φοντο τα περιξ της ναπολης


IMG_7230.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARIA BUONO  για ολους τους καλους φιλους


plat.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> MARIA BUONO για ολους τους καλους φιλους
> 
> 
> plat.JPG


Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια του πλοιου απο τον  καλλιτεχνη Ben Bruce!

----------


## .voyager

Πολύ όμορφα, Ben.
H Νάπολη ενδείκνυται για φώτος. Πέρασες και Capri;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Πολύ όμορφα, Ben.
> H Νάπολη ενδείκνυται για φώτος. Πέρασες και Capri;


Γενικη σαρωση φιλε .voyager! :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Το 2005: 
Platytera@Kerkyra.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PLATYTERA το κεντρικο σαλονι.Απλα απιθανο

fastf (31).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πραγματικα σπεσιαλ σαλονι!

----------

